# 8 mths preg.. and my stomach is soo painful :(



## mumzy2be<3

hi girls , 

I wanted to see if any one else experience this I have asked my friends and they never seem to know what im talking about :( lol 

Im 34 weeks and 2 days and since couple days ago , my stomach is just sooo sore and painful from LO punching my sides and moving and kicking my ribs i feel so exhausted but now the part under my ribs the stomach part where is ever soo painful it even hurts to just sit and stand i always have to lay on my side with a pillow :/ cant lay on my back and when i get up from bed that hurts too , its soo fustrating i have not been very lucky with an easy pregnany i have had a very sick and uncomfortable pregnacy and partly stressful events during my pregnacy :( .

but yeh does any one know what it is or how to make it betta , my stomach is pretty small for 8 months too my stomach just feels like a very tight stomach too maybe that could be it too :/ im not sure thanks for reading ladies :hugs:


----------



## Sarah10

Didn't want to read + run :hugs:
It could just be that with getting near the end now everything just aches and hurts? I'm also the same, when i try to get up i feel like an old lady lol, my bump is quite big so i'm finding it really umcomfy x


----------



## mumzy2be<3

hmm maybe :/ , but my belly isnt very big thou as u can see in the pic . im pretty small but have all the pains and discomforts even just trying to shit down even hurts , its lame ! lol can wait for labour and i know itll finally be over ! :hugs:


----------



## Sophiiie

My tummy has been really uncomfortable lately, it's worse when I lie down because it's putting pressure on it. Hopefully as your LO gets more cramped in there..he'll stop beating the hell out of you :haha:

:hugs: xx


----------



## Anxiousmom2b

I've been having pain under the ribs and I found some good tips to relieve it yesterday.

Sit in a chair with a pillow in the small of your back. Get an ice pack and place it on the sore part of your ribs. Then raise your arms above your head for 15 mins. This really did help yesterday as I felt very bruised under my ribs. It said to do this 3 times a day. Raising your arms relieves the pressure from the ribs. 

My stomach is pretty sore too especially at night (and I'm only 6 months!) At least you haven't got too long left now!!


----------



## mumzy2be<3

Sophiiie- yeh same here hurts when i lay on my bad eek ! , but omg does he punch my sides owie !!! cant wait to have him out in 5 and bit weeks .
Anxiousmom2b- yeh my ribs get sore i usually have hot bath and sleep arm up and my hubby massages it which really helps ribs pains r nothing compared to my stomach pain when hes awake and punching me ouch ! hurts


----------



## Memphis

I was jjust going to post a thread on this! Crazy! My belly is hurting lots too these last couple days (I am just starting my 8th month). I don't think it is so much from baby kicking me it just feels like the surface of my belly is really sensitive and especially in the very front. Maybe from stretching or the fact that I have distasis (abdominal muscles seperated in the middle). Whatever the reason it is very annoying and it hurts every time I go to get up from sitting of lying down, I have to hold my belly in the front to help! I hope it goes away soon and doesn't get worse.....


----------



## mumzy2be<3

aww yeh , well pregnancy is bullshit lol i never thought itlll be like this haha well i was certainly in for a shock aye .

yeh hopefully it wont get any worse :/


----------



## MaeveAndAlice

I am in pain the same way with my first daughter Maeve it wasn't this bad. Maybe water is the key. Are you drinking enough? I know I haven't been. :rain: :shipw:


----------



## Nikko88

Might be normal pain from internal organs getting squished. It'a amazing how much gets displaced toward the end of pregnancy. 

If you experience internal pain specifically on the right side plus have a lot of itching especially on the hands and feet, mention it to your healthcare provider. Liver pain + itching can indicate cholestasis of pregnancy.


----------



## wtt :)

Have had the same pains for a while now since i am petite and so there is not much room left in there :haha: Had the same with my first son and i hear a lot of other women experience the same. I think it's pretty normal to feel a lot of bruising pain from all the stretching and the punches and kicks from Baby ;) 
Sorry i can't say it gets better until the baby is out lol but you do get some relief once the baby moves further down. I also have to lay down a lot to ease the pain or sit a certain way, or simply just poke your belly to make Baby move so it doesn't constantly touch that one spot.


----------



## littledreams

This is my second and I certainly don't remember feeling so uncomfortable from the kicks last time - luckily my littlen seems to lay sideways most of the time but on the occasions she has shifted it has really taken my by surprise. 

The only thing I can say is that a true memory foam mattress has been my saviour. This time last pregnancy I was sleeping on a recliner from being so uncomfortable. Now I can lay on my side on memory foam I don't need the pregnancy pillows and it really takes the weight off the bump.


----------

